
Show HN: Bookends – Book discovery and bookmarking app - andrewmatte
Android: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.bookends" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.bookends</a>
Apple: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;bookends&#x2F;id1417646662" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;bookends&#x2F;id1417646662</a><p>Content discovery is powered by user-content, via collaborative filtering. The app is written in react-native and the server is Python3 with the bottle micro-framework.<p>It requires Facebook login but we only ask for your pic, name, and account number.<p>What do you like about it? What do you dislike? Suggestions? Warnings? Thanks for trying it out!
======
brennebeck
Probably add another login type. At least google, if you won’t support classic
email/password.

